# Cab blinds



## MikeyB (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello folks, am considering fitting a set of Remi blinds to the windscreen and cab side windows (Transit panel van conversion). Has anyone any comment on these please? Fit,effectiveness, rattles, loss of field of vision,reduction of condensation etc. Any comments welcome. Thanks.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

We have friends who have these in a Laika. Absolutely no effect on condensation - if anything, makes it worse. That said, whilst they are mopping up first thing in the morning, we make the coffee in our van. Hmmmm! Very convenient though. If condensation is something you want to get rid of, you'll need external blinds as well.

Rick


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I have them fitted and find them very useful, especially in the summer when external covers are not required.
The only thing I have a problem with is they slightly hit the rear view mirror when they are pulled up (if this is the type you are fitting) other than that they are great for privacy

Charlie


----------



## MikeyB (Jun 20, 2005)

Thankyou both, must admit I didn't expect the comment about the condensation, although we're really looking at them from the convenience point of view, it is a pain having to mop up each morning. Like most folk, we've been there, and done that! Mike.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I suppose it depends when you use your van most, if you use it in the UK during winter then you will suffer more with the condensation. But if you are abroad most of the time then it's not a big problem and the convenience of them outways the condensation problem.
As we are in France or Spain for around 4 months of the year in total then they suit us okay.
No problems with rattling or vision.


----------



## MikeyB (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks MikeCo, despite having heat etc, she who must be obeyed just doesn't like going out in the cold, so our travels are mostly in the warmer months anyway. However,there's still a fair amount of condensation on some days depending on various factors, so I am a bit disappointed that the Remis seem poor in this respect. Still, thanks for your comments, helpful in arriving at a decision. Mike.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Can you keep me posted MikeyB as to how you get on with them? I quite fancy having these blinds fitted as well - Are you fitting them yourself?


----------



## MikeyB (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello Autoquest, have posed the same question on several forums, and had a lot of replies. One thing is certain, people like the convenience of them, but they seem useless at reducing condensation. This is a big disappointment, as I hate having to mop up the water. Even in the summer this can be a problem if you're making an early start and the windscreen w as in the shade overnight. Comment was also made on the flimsy nature of the blind material, and the need to be careful when operating them. I still haven't made up my mind yet. If I can get some very cheaply, I might go ahead, but if I had to pay full price (around £450 for my van) I definitely wouldn't bother. Will keep you posted, but it may be a while. Mike.


----------



## MikeyB (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who took the time and trouble to reply to my original enquiry. Overall, folks on this and 2 other forums were pleased with the Remis blinds, so we decided to give them a try. However, what really clinched it was the posting of a set for our van on E-bay, with a starting price of £50. I still can't believe it, but my bid of £51 was the only, (and winning) bid!!!!!!!!!!. Am now waiting with baited breath etc that they turn out to be what I expected, or did I miss something that other people spotted? We'll see in a few days time. Bye for now, Mike.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

These blinds are not "bad" for condensation!

Condensation forms when warm moist air meets a cold surface. Without the blinds, your windscreen would be warm, but that heat would then be transferred to the outside and you would be supplying extra energy to maintain your internal temperature. Overnight, you might still get enough of a drop to produce condensation, on many surfaces.

The fact that my large, A-class, window needs to be wiped every morning and produces a cupful of water just reminds me how good the blinds are!

Gordon


----------



## tresrikay (Nov 21, 2006)

Fitted them to my Renault Master Lunar in May 07 and have not regretted the move, they are convenient, easy to fit, do not obscure the mirrors on a master and absolute bliss at night when you just draw them.
I find no more condensation than with internal silver screens, and none in summer. The only real way to stop that is externals that are a pain to put on, thats why so many leave them up all the time with just a small hatch pulled down during the day.
I could not cope with that as the cab is part of the lounge and when I am away in the van I want to see everything.
Only fault so far is a recent rattle developing next to my right ear on the side window blind. I suspect it is the top rail that needs re tightening.


----------



## MikeyB (Jun 20, 2005)

Got home tonight, big box in hall. Wow, my blinds have arrived already. Hang on, there should be 2 boxes. Perhaps it's delayed in post? Opened what I had received only to find that my "as new" purchase had bits missing and German instructions! No problem, there's probably some English ones on the web. Found Remis website. My *%~+$^** blinds are designed for 2006 onwards, NOT as advertised for 2000 to 2006. It was too good to be true after all. Now I have to get my money back. Boy am I "upset". Please feel free to say "told you so". Just thought I'd let those of you kind enough to offer advice know the last part of the story. There's no way I can afford the normal price, so it's back to curtains for the foreseeable future. Ta ta for now, Mike.


----------

